# Lots of stuff for Trade/SaleMore stuff added



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

I have lots of stuff for trade/Sale.
I'm after
Foundry: Commando Bren Gun team, the Commando attacking a German & Commando's with Smg's, Home Guard on Bikes, Falschirmjager

28mm WW2 Falschirmjager Medic & Panzerschrek team

28mm WW2 Vehicles Military & Civilian, I may be interested in other WW2 bits :grin:

Four A Snow Troopers

28mm Swat troops

I'm Also after one or both of the Superfigs Super 8 - Paragons



































the Ninja to the right has had its face drilled out (cant remember why I di that ???)

























































































































































































































































































*Please Pm Me with offers*

Cheers


----------



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

Lots more stuff added over on the LAF thread :santa:

http://www.lead-adventure.de/index.php?topic=48143.0


----------

